# Jobseekers Benefit - payable on Bank Holidays (p/t worker)



## Plek Trum (28 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
 on a three day working week and 3 days receipt of Jobseekers benefit.
My understanding was that my employer is no longer obliged by law to pay bank holday pay (working week reduced from 5 days to 3) and that Bank holiday Monday would be covered as a 'non-working' day by SW.

Colleague has told me today that our employer is obliged to pay us as holiday pay for the bank holiday and that this counts as one of our 3 days working for next week.  

I have had a look on www.welfare.ie but no info.
Can anyone please clarify?  Thanks as always...


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2010)

This from www.welfare.ie :

*Part-Time/Casual Employees* 
Casual or part-time employees must have worked *at least 40 hours in the 5 weeks ending on the day before the public holiday* to establish a statutory entitlement to pay in respect of a public holiday. 

Part-time or casual workers are not entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit or Allowance in respect of *paid* public holidays. 
*NOTE:* Good Friday is a bank holiday not a public holiday therefore employers are not legally required to pay in respect of that day. If the employer does pay in respect of Good Friday, JA/JB is not payable.


----------



## Plek Trum (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks - so if my employer pays the Bank holiday, does this day (HP) account for one of the three days I can work that week?


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2010)

For SW purposes, its not payable on SW.; whether you work it or not is irrelevent to them


----------



## tenchi-fan (28 Apr 2010)

Hi
You will get 3/6 of a days pay.
So if you usually get €100 per day they will pay you €50 for the bank holiday.
If you work the bank holiday, you will get paid the usual €100 PLUS the €50.


----------



## Plek Trum (29 Apr 2010)

You advice seems a bit contradictory there tenchi-fan - and I wish JB was 50e per day!  Thanks all the same.

Cheers Welfarite, I will take note and schedule my hours for next week.


----------



## tenchi-fan (29 Apr 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> You advice seems a bit contradictory there tenchi-fan - and I wish JB was 50e per day!  Thanks all the same.
> 
> Cheers Welfarite, I will take note and schedule my hours for next week.



I didn't say Jobseekers benefit was €50 a day. I said your employer should pay the €50.


----------



## Plek Trum (30 Apr 2010)

Welfarite - I was told at the SW office this morning that if my employer pays me for Bank holiday Monday as holiday pay (HP), then this counts as one of my working days for next week.  In essence, I can only then work two more days in the week to reach my max of three.

Does this seem correct to you?  I was of the understanding that I would be able to work three days (eg Tues , Wed , Thurs) *without* effecting my JB for the week.  

All new to me and a tad confusing!  Thanks for your help...


----------



## Welfarite (30 Apr 2010)

It's correct.


----------

